# Safe glue?



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

I was wondering if Elmer's school glue is safe for mice. The girls want to make the mice play things like ramps and bridges. Since mice chew the card board from cereal boxes up quickly I am worried even this non toxic glue could cause problems. Any ideas?

Thanks, John


----------



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

Feel free to use the school glue. Many of us make our own toys!
Hot glue guns also come in quite handy.


----------

